# bucks fighting



## bornlucky (Jul 24, 2007)

I was out pheasant hunting today and came across some long grass all trampled down next to a cattail slough. In the trampled grass, there was a lot of white deer hair. I looked for a carcass, but couldn't find one. A little farther along, my dog kicked a big buck up in the slough.

Do bucks fight that aggressively that they will tear hair out?


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Oh yeah...I've seen some impaled by another's antlers. They can completely trash an area...


----------



## bobcatbo (Sep 10, 2007)

heard of em destroying muddy crop fields and destoying the crop


----------

